# No dogs allowed on the couch!



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband is adamant about not letting the dogs on the couch. Lucy has never attempted, but Zoe cannot help herself. She just wants to hang out by me.  Normally, I would be the one against it, but how can I say no to this sweet baby girl?! I keep looking for her zipper! :aetsch:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww, she's so cute!!! Yeah, mom says the same thing as your husband in regards to our bigger dogs, but somehow Sammie still manages to worm her way onto our couch upstairs.  And Trev firmly believes that it is a right of all poodles big and small to be on the couch or bed with their humans....


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Adorable picture!! All my dogs are allowed on any of the furniture, always. My husband trys to deter them if it's been raining/melting and they come in from outside, but it doesn't work! :lol: I just put washable throws or towels on the recliner and couch if that happens.

I have a foster dog right now (looking for a home for her) and she was NOT allowed on the furniture at her old house. I did not encourage her to get up on the couch, but I didn't DISCOURAGE it either... She's been with me about 3 days and she gets up on the couch now!! I'm such a bad influence!! 

Barb


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She looks sooo comfortable! I think your husband loses here  Zoe compliments the couch lol


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That couch looks like it IS Zoe's! :angel2:


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

I brushed her after I realized how curly her hair was in the picture.:argh: It doesn't last long looking all fluffy and cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! Looks like hubby is outnumbered!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> My husband is adamant about not letting the dogs on the couch. Lucy has never attempted, but Zoe cannot help herself. She just wants to hang out by me.  Normally, I would be the one against it, but how can I say no to this sweet baby girl?! I keep looking for her zipper! :aetsch:


*Tymaca*: Once upon a there was talk among some of us on the forum about starting a "husband/significant other re-education" program, to give those who lack sharing-couch-with poodle skills some training. We found, however, the poodles _themselves_ provided the resistors with a very good crash course. I'm so proud of Lucy for being such a good "teacher"! As far as I'm concerned, if a poodle lives in your heart, they have every right to live on your furniture too. The photo is precious!:behindsofa:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Tell your husand (I don't care if he THINKS he is the boss) The poodles rule the roost but you rule the Rooster. He is totally out of line and out of sync with the rule of poodle households. ALL poodles are couch potatoes and therefore deserve a couch, he needs to go to Value City Furniture nd buy yoyr poodles its OWN couch. And a flat screen TV to watch Animal Planet at all times....and he needs to hire a sweet dog walker, too


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Tymaca*: Once upon a there was talk among some of us on the forum about starting a "husband/significant other re-education" program, to give those who lack sharing-couch-with poodle skills some training. We found, however, the poodles _themselves_ provided the resistors with a very good crash course. I'm so proud of Lucy for being such a good "teacher"! As far as I'm concerned, if a poodle lives in your heart, they have every right to live on your furniture too. The photo is precious!:behindsofa:


I couldn't agree more! Before my SPOO, I would have never thought to let a "dog" on the couch, but it seems so natural now. She bounces on, then she looks at me, hits me gently with her paws and nuzzles her head into me. BLISS! For both of us!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

partial2poodles said:


> Tell your husand (I don't care if he THINKS he is the boss) The poodles rule the roost but you rule the Rooster. He is totally out of line and out of sync with the rule of poodle households. ALL poodles are couch potatoes and therefore deserve a couch, he needs to go to Value City Furniture nd buy yoyr poodles its OWN couch. And a flat screen TV to watch Animal Planet at all times....and he needs to hire a sweet dog walker, too


I am that sweet dog walker! :tongue:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha, my SO has the same rule about couches, Tymaca, but he has softened to say that he doesn't mind if the dogs are on someone's lap on the couch. Also he has said that maybe we should buy them their own couch, so we are kind of looking for something poodly and comfy.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Ha, my SO has the same rule about couches, Tymaca, but he has softened to say that he doesn't mind if the dogs are on someone's lap on the couch. Also he has said that maybe we should buy them their own couch, so we are kind of looking for something poodly and comfy.


So, I have a now, 6 year old daughter (she grew up way too fast!)! She has had a fold out Dora couch forever and that is now the "dog bed" for my dogs. They love it. It is so perfect for them. I cannot believe they were made for toddlers, and not dogs. Maybe invest in one of those?!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I must admit I'm partial to Zoe's curls. Maybe because my Andy has the same big loopy brown curlies!

She is lovely.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Our toy poodle was allowed everywhere. When we knew we were getting a spoo, I was the one who uttered the words "I will not have a big dog on the couch." I ate those words the day we brought Lexi home!  She is allowed on all the furniture now. Zoe looks like she is right at home! She is adorable!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

After we get home from a run or any really fun dog experience, Maddy is so hyper and naughty; she always has a sort of post-run freakout. BUT, letting her on the forbidden couch calms her down! So I must say, I break the rules that way


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

McKay said:


> I must admit I'm partial to Zoe's curls. Maybe because my Andy has the same big loopy brown curlies!
> 
> She is lovely.


Andy is gorgeous! I love brown.  Especially when she gets muddy!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

The beauty of the leather couch is that you can sponge off the dirt....! Tell your husband, quick!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Just tell him to give up now ... it is pointless to resist. Poodles are the best people-trainers out there.

I started out with my poodle pup with two unbreakable house rules ... no dogs on furniture and no begging at mealtimes. Then the insidious poodle campaign began, the pitiful eyes, the sigh of contentment when finally allowed onto one's lap on the sofa, the limp dead weight of a poodle who does not want to move off a comfy perch ...

For a long time I clung to "okay, dogs on furniture but NOT on the bed". But even that has gone now. Which I occasionally regret, as when Vasco decides to dig up a precious (and well-rotted) chewy from the garden at 2 am and bring to to bed (as he did last night). 

But he doesn't beg at the table, dammit! I still have SOME standards.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not begging at table is one of my very few rules. They don't beg from me, but we went to my neighbour's for lunch yesterday ... two small dogs, doing beautiful "Please" Downs, with their eyes fixed on every mouthful Anne ate. Poppy gets so excited she bounces even in a Down! They know she always leaves some good stuff, and cannot wait for the sound of knives and forks on plates to end and their turn to come. Sigh! At least in my house they know they don't get anything till the plates have been carried through to the kitchen!

I gave up on furniture long since!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> But he doesn't beg at the table, dammit! I still have SOME standards.


Ha!  I almost spit out my food when I read this!  Too funny!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

A good dog knows her place....ON THE SOFA!  She's gotten really big.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

(Once) Beautiful Stickley leather couch (purchased pre-poodle): $3000.

Having Beau snuggled against me while watching TV, with his head resting on my thigh?: Priceless.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> (Once) Beautiful Stickley leather couch (purchased pre-poodle): $3000.
> 
> Having Beau snuggled against me while watching TV, with his head resting on my thigh?: Priceless.


I love the second pic of Beau looking over the back of the couch! So precious!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

How do you look out the window if you don't get on the couch??? :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mine are up on the couch, the chairs, pretty much anywhere. You see, I have a whippet with very tiny white hairs and a poodle who doesn't shed. That's my excuse. No begging at the table though. It is okay to lie on the ground, eyes fixed on me until the moment I get up from the table. If they miss that moment, they miss the snibble I always seem to give them. 

Your couch is made for poodles. Oh- I love the curls. Poodles are curly!

My brother in law, who didn't think he even liked poodles and certainly not on the furniture:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> ... two small dogs, doing beautiful "Please" Downs, with their eyes fixed on every mouthful Anne ate. Poppy gets so excited she bounces even in a Down!


How funny! 

Mine does the same. Very, very occasionally, a polite down (usually in a pub, where we work to "pub rules") will get him something, so he offers it at the first sign of food.


----------

